

Pentagon Plans to Shrink Army to Pre-World War II Level - sushirain
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/24/us/politics/pentagon-plans-to-shrink-army-to-pre-world-war-ii-level.html?hp

======
dm2
Yes, but for reasons not mentioned in the article. They've had major
advancements in robot technology and they're simply replacing ground troops
with robots and drones.

Also advancements in efficiency and automation allow smaller crews to do the
same tasks and operate the same vehicles.

Lasers, railguns, drones, and robots will dominate the battlefields very, very
soon. Humans will just be there to talk to people and tell the robots to go
capture / kill / defend / build things.

------
AutoCorrect
Can we just please get a group of Congress critters that are looking out for
the good of the country? This endless political wrangling to ensure re-
election is killing our nation.

And bring our people back home. As a former Marine, I'm tired of seeing body
bags when there's no looming threat to the physical security of our nation.
Our children deserve better.

------
sushirain
Also in there: A-10 and U-2 - out. F-35 and Global Hawk - in.

